# Diamond Resorts Club Now offers more in England



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 15, 2009)

I just received notice that with the DRI Club you can cruise Englands Canals using your points.  The Chart shows points as low as 2000 points and as high as 8000 points for one week.  5 marinas are listed.  I think this is a great option that I will take advantage of.

DRI appears to be working hard to create more options and value for the Club members.  Kudos! to DRI.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 15, 2009)

I think Sunterra offered canal boats in the past as well as junques off of Turkey.  Carlton Court or better London accomodations would be a welcome re-addition.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 15, 2009)

I stayed at Carlton Court.  Its location was ok. Once was enough.  It would have been nice if they could have kept it, but its a big world.  DRI has also added resorts in Ireland.


----------

